# What is your Halloween costs, time and energy?



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

I take it that most of us already do the tot thing, just curious to see how many here also do that big Halloween Party, how much effort you put in on both and what you guys spend (I am a bit obsessed over this event)

I personally spend a couple grand per year on cool props and decor (hopefully not as much this year) and about a full week to decorate the inside of my home for that big party. My inventory ranges from 12-15 grand of decor (that is at about 6 years of collecting) 

There is also that half day I decorate the outside (I am carefull that I don't put out too many expensive goods out of fear that someone may steal them).

My guests (adults only) really seem to enjoy my parties and look forward to coming every year. This year will be a first for me to implement a 50/50 raffle draw to partially re-coup my costs at about $5/ticket per person.

I have costume awards with trophies & ribbons as well (the best costume also gets a bottle of booze)

What do you guys do?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I spend between 500 and 1000 a year, on the years I do a party. This year, as it is the first that I am building my own props, I am guessing I will spend more, if I have a party. I probably have between 3000 to 5000 in decorations, I guess. I try not to go too overboard since Christmas is on its way and I typically do it grand then too. Now Christmas I have more like 10000 to 12000 in decorations. But the wife's favorite holiday is Christmas. She is only into Halloween because I am.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!! Yall spend some bucks!!! I think ive got about 2k in my village and another 3 in outdoor decor, supplies, tools, etc...and maybe 1 in indoor things.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I make sure I keep no receipts because I dont think I really want to know how much I spend. Beside, scaring kids is cool but the way that lady ran out of my yard screaming and left her husband and kids on the porch PRICELESS.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

This is going to be an expensive year for me. I probably spent well over $500 this year and I'm going to spend another $300 on my costume ($200) and some other odds and ends (more if I can't find my darn security cameras). Course I'm redo'ing my haunt walls and need a new air compressor.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Timewise I usually start putting up the decor the first weekend in October, then add some more everyday until its all up. Takes me a week or so, but I tweak the whole month, and may add a thing or two as more stuff comes out in stores, or this years as my parts get in. I buy much of that stuff online.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Turtle,
That includes indoor party decor, which is pretty extensive. I have enough stuff to pretty much do the whole house inside, although I dont use it all.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

All included (even things like TOT candy, pumpkins) I'm looking at maybe 4-500 this year. I don't buy any big props (although I have yet to walk into Spirit tomorrow) but all the little things like foamboard, paint, small motors, foam skulls add up. I see a couple of big expenses next year however if all goes according to plan. Muahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

This year, my parents are getting alot more involved, so thats cool, but between them (parents) and me, we'll probably spend arounf $500. We're bulding a few collums and a fence this year, and looking to buy two or three "big" props this year.


----------



## Haverghastasylum (Jan 10, 2008)

cost = $200 ( I'm being a cheap ass this year)

Time = 15 days of haunt setup( 4 - 5 hours a day untill it's up, 4 -5 days for tear down)

Energy = Monster energy drinks:googly: ( go through 35 or so cans in 19 days, not healthy):googly::googly:


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Haverghastasylum said:


> cost = $200 ( I'm being a cheap ass this year)
> 
> Time = 15 days of haunt setup( 4 - 5 hours a day untill it's up, 4 -5 days for tear down)
> 
> Energy = Monster energy drinks:googly: ( go through 35 or so cans in 19 days, not healthy):googly::googly:


lol


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have around 3K invested total. I try to keep it around $500 per year. Ive never really kept track of all the hours that I put into it. I work on repairing and or modifiying old props and building of new props during sept and oct. Couple of hours after work at night, then the majority of the day during weekends. I start the outdoor and indoor decorations on the 1st of october then add and tweak throughout the month. Teardown usually takes me about 3 hours.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

LOL I feel better. I have spent/will spend $1500-$1700. However, that covers my hobby from the whole year since last Halloween. So its like $150 a month habit/hobby. And I got into sculpture, so new tools and lots of material experimenting. Feeling better about it already!


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

I spend between 1 and 2k a year on material and decorations. On Halloween night I server about 200$ in beer but I dont count that against my haloween expenses.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

How much money do we spend? I don't know, nor do I want to know...
I don't think I want to total up the time either...
We just plug along on it whenever and however we can throughout the year, and start getting serious in the summer. To know what it all amounted to would make me feel guilty, thus taking some of the fun out!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

lowdwnrob said:


> I make sure I keep no receipts because I dont think I really want to know how much I spend. Beside, scaring kids is cool but the way that lady ran out of my yard screaming and left her husband and kids on the porch PRICELESS.


Me neither.

Oh an we had a woman run off screaming leaving her kids behind last year too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have kept practically every receipt...I am afraid to add them up.

I don't spend a lot per year but I have been buying stuff every year for the last 10 years or so.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree with the "What you don't know won't hurt you!"
But if I had to take a WAG at it - on a cheap year 300 to 500
on an average year 500 to a 1000
a bender year around 2000
(on a party year we can easily serve up 200 bucks worth of shooters!)


----------

